# City Porn!



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Vinniebob said:


> I believe maserati made the motor


No, it was SM. SM is DS replacement.

Fun fact: drag racing started in france


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

The red spirit said:


> No, it was SM. SM is DS replacement.
> 
> Fun fact: drag racing started in france









:laughing:


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Vinniebob said:


> View attachment 710322
> :laughing:


If you look closely you can see 'Mazda'


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

overkill but still cool

EDIT- DAMN IT
WRONG THREAD


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Vinniebob said:


> overkill but still cool
> 
> EDIT- DAMN IT
> WRONG THREAD


Madness, but sounds like someone is inhaling snot again and again...


----------

